# Happy Burn's Night To All The Scots!!!



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Have a good one, whatever you may be doing.

Remember...haggis hunting season ends at 3pm today!!!! So show off your specimens on here      

Bubbles will be awarded for the best specimen    

I will judge them tomorrow as I have friend's coming tonight for the traditional haggis, neeps and tatties. With my haggis that I shot this morning  

Have fun haggis hunting!

Vicki x


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Ah forgot to get bullets for my gun.  (i.e. no haggis for dinner  )

hope you enjoy it anyway./  

donna


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Oh I now I am nearly 3 day blooming late but hope you Scots all had a happy Burns night. What do you do Burns night anyway, besides eat haggis? I hope (well, you're Scotish so it must) involves copious mounts of alcohol and a darn good time anyway. 

Alas the supermarket had sold out of haggis.  I know! And Darn Sarth too. I could barely believe it - I love the stuff (provided I don't read what goes into it). Will have to try and get one next week. Umm, haggis hunting season has been extended in the Southern counties of England for one more week....err... 

C~x


----------

